# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Tutors Directory  Need Russian Teacher- Vladimir Russia

## vladimirrussia

Hi guys I'm living in Vladimir Russia this summer with my wifes family. Imlooking for someone to learn Russian with and study... I know over 500 nouns, 100 verbs, and prepositions and  other stuff. My wife doesnt know how to teach delension and how to make sentences so im looking for someone to learn with and help them with english while I'm here.. email me or respond to wolfie81@rambler.ru Thanks!  ::

----------


## vladimirrussia

I'm still looking for someone to learn with. I live close to the Golden Gates if anyone is interested. Thanks  ::

----------


## vladimirrussia

Still looking for someone to learn with... If your interested just let me know! Just looking to meet and study russian and english with each other.. we can both learn and not have to pay a school! Im American and dont speak british english  ::

----------


## vladimirrussia

Im wanting to split the time up half russian half english and hopefully we can both learn! I really need to start soon so if anyone is interested just let me know!

----------


## vladimirrussia

Thanks for messages guys, but im only looking for someone in vladimir. I can practice speech with my family and i do quite well... my problem is i speak in the nominative... i need someone to show me around declension. I generally understand people fine if i get them to talk in the nominative but thats hard for people bc they have to think to talk!!! Thanks!!!!  ::

----------

